# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار الثلاثاء 7 نوفمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الصادرة اليوم 7_11_2017


â‌چ صحيفة الصدي
.
â—گالمريخ يقبل التعادل امام حي الوادي .. ورئيس البعثة يهاجم التحكيم
â—گطارق المعتصم ينفي تهديد الفيفا بمعاقبة المريخ بالخصم من رصيده في الممتاز ويؤكد تحويل اموال وارغو اليوم
â—گاللجنة المنظمة تحسم الجدل وترفض كل الشكاوي ضد باسكال والفاتح باني ينسحب من اجتماع اللجنة المنظة للفصل في شكاوي الاسود
.
â‌چصحيفة الزعيم
.
â—گالمريخ يفرط في نقاط سهلة ويتعادل مع الوادي نيالا
â—گمصدر موثوق : الوكيل ابوبكر مصطفي وراء تعطيل تسوية وارغو
â—گرفض جميع الشكاوي
â—گلجنة التسجيلات الحمراء ترفع ايقاع حركتها لإصطياد النجوم
â—گالمريخ يتعادل مع الوادي نيالا ويعلن الطواري لمريخها
â—گاصابة محمد عبد الرحمن بكسر في الانف
.
â‌چ صحيفة الزاوية
.
â—گالمريخ تعثر ومازال يتصدر
â—گتأكيداً لانفراد (الزاوية) دعوة الاحمر لملاقاة الزمالك المصري والامين العام يعلق
â—گرئيس ريال مدريد يتحرك لخطف نيمار
â—گاعادة مواجهة الزعيم والنمور في الكاس لشندي
â—گالمنظمة ترفض كل الشكاوي وتقرر تكملة موقعة كسلا
â—گمدرب الوادي : راضي عن النتيجة والمهندس مميز تكتيكياً
â—گالمريخ يتلقي دعوة لملاقاة الزمالك في يناير .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حي الوادي يفرض التعادل على المريخ بنيالا

فرض حي الوادي نتيجة التعادل الايجابي بهدف لكل على المريخ عصر أمس  بإستاد نيالا ضمن الجولة 31 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، أنهى المريخ الشوط الأول متقدماً بهدف سجله أحمد آدم فيما أدرك حي الوادي التعادل في الشوط الثاني عن طريق وليد سعد من ركلة جزاء، بالنتيجة رفع المريخ رصيده إلى 67 نقطة ورفع حي الوادي رصيده إلى 40 نقطة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يسقط في فخ التعادل بنيالا

وقع المريخ العاصمي في فخ التعادل 1-1 امام مضيفه حي الوادي نيالا ضمن الدوري الممتاز في المباراة التي اقيمت بينهما مساء الاثنين وتقدم المريخ بهدف السبق في الشوط الاول عبر لاعبه احمد ادم وعادل الوادي في الجزء الاخير للمباراة من ركلة جزاء، وبهذه النتيجة ارتفع المريخ الى 67 نقطة في صدارة الترتيب بفارق 3 نقاط عن حامل اللقب الهلال ولكنه يتقدم بمباراة بينما وصل الوادي للنقطة 40.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة المسابقات ترفض 15 شكوى متراكمة

رفضت اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات، باتحاد كرة القدم، نحو 15 شكوى متراكمة منذ عدة أشهر، من بينها شكوى نادي حي الوادي نيالا ضد مشاركة لاعب الهلال الطاهر الحاج الشهير ب"سادومبا" في مباراة الفريقين في الدورة الأولى لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز واعتمدت نتيجة تلك المباراة التي انتهت لمصلحة الهلال (4-0).
كما رفضت اللجنة شكوى تقدمت بها 3 أندية "الرابطة، وهلال كادقلي، والأهلي عطبرة"، ضد المريخ، وتتعلق بصحة ضمه للمدافع الإيفواري الأصل، باسكال واوا، لكشوفات الفريق، كلاعب وطني.
وفصلت اللجنة، بقيادة رئيسها الجديد، المهندس الفاتح بانيه، في 9 شكاوى من أندية الدوري الممتاز، و6 من الدوري العام.
ورفضت اللجنة تقديم حيثيات رفضها للشكاوى، موضحةً أنها ستقوم بذلك لاحقا، وذلك لإحكام الصياغة الرسمية، التي ستسلم للأندية.
وبخصوص أحداث مباراة الميرغني، مع ضيفه فريق ود هاشم، بالمرحلة قبل الأخيرة من بطولة الدوري العام، المؤهلة للممتاز، فإن اللجنة قررت استكمال الوقت المتبقي من المباراة (بدءًا من الدقيقة 84).
وأكدت اللجنة أنها نظرت في تقرير مراقب المباراة وحكمها، ووجدت تضاربا، لتستند إلى تقرير الحكم، الذي أشار إلى تصرف حارس ود هاشم مع الجمهور، بعدما صد هجمة للميرغني، ما استثار الجماهير فاقتحمت الملعب، وتوقفت المباراة.
وحينما عاد الوضع إلى طبيعته، بفضل تدخل قوات الأمن، عاد الحكم ليستأنف المباراة، لكنه لم يجد 5 لاعبين من فريق ود هاشم، في الملعب، فاضطر إلى تعليق اللقاء، ورفع تقريرا بذلك.
وبناءً عليه، ستستكمل المباراة يوم 15 نوفمبر/تشرين الثاني الجاري، باستاد الخرطوم، في العاصمة الخرطوم.
كما قررت اللجنة إعادة مباراة الأهلي عطبرة وهلال كادقلي، التي لُعبت بالدور الأول، وذلك يوم 20 من الشهر الجاري
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سكالا اول صفقات سوداكال 
الزعيم باسكا الصفوه
الخبر السعيد من سوداكال

سوداكال يكمل الاتفاق مع مهاجم زامبي صغير في السن كبير في الموهبه يلعب بالقدمين والرأس ويجيد التسديد من كل المسافات.. سريع ومهاري من الدرجة الأولى. 
لعب لمنتخب زامبيا للناشئين وللشباب عُمره 19 سنه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسجيل باسكال صحيح بعد اجتماع ال ظ¨ ساعات

أمضت لجنة المسابقات بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم نهار ومساء الاثنين (8) ساعات في اجتماع متواصل قامت من خلاله بحسم (15) شكوى وجدت على طاولتها من أندية الدوري الممتاز، وأندية الدوري التأهيلي، بعضها مقدم منذ مارس الماضي، وقامت اللجنة التي يرأسها المهندس الفاتح أحمد باني رئيس لجنة المسابقات برفض كل الشكاوى المدرجة على طاولتها؛ حيث رأت صحة مشاركة لاعب الهلال الطاهر الحاج في مباراة حي الوادي نيالا والأمل عطبرة، وكذلك صحة تسجيل لاعب الهلال شرف الدين شيبوب في شكوى نادي الأهلي الخرطوم، وأعتبرت اللجنة التي أعلنت عن كامل الحيثيات اليوم لقراراتها ان تسجيل اللاعب باسكال واوا في المريخ صحيح وبالتالي تم رفض الشكاوى المقدمة في مواجهته من الهلال والرابطة كوستي، ورأت اللجنة أيضاً صحة مشاركة لاعب الأمل ياسر عبدالله (فولي) في مباراتي الأهلي عطبرة والهلال العاصمي.. وفي ذات السياق رفضت اللجنة شكاوى الدوري العام المؤهل للدوري الممتاز..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس بعثة المريخ لنيالا: رداءة الملعب والتحكيم سبب التعثر أمام حي الوادي

عدد الصادق مادبو، امين خزينة نادي المريخ ورئيس بعثته لنيالا أسباب تعثر الفريق بالتعادل أمام حي الوادي نيالا بهدف لكل عصر اليوم وقال في حديث للموقع الرسمي للنادي: عوامل عديدة أثرت على أداء اللاعبين ابتداءً من أرضية الملعب السيئة للغاية والتي حرمت الفريق تقديم افضل ما عنده، ثم التحكيم الذي لم يكن في الموعد على الاطلاق وواصل: اللاعبون ادوا ما عليهم، أرى أن أدائهم مرضي بنسبة كبيرة خاصة ان وضعنا في الاعتبار المباريات السابقة للفريق وعددها ظ¨ مباريات بنتيجة الفوز المقترن بالأداء الممتع والجميل وذكر امين مال المريخ ان ما حدث اليوم من تعثر للفريق طبيعي وقال: من مباراة لأخرى الشكل يختلف، إنها كرة القدم.. اللاعبون ادوا ما عليهم والفريق يمتلك عناصر ممتازة فقط نتخوف من التحكيم وما حدث اليوم اقرب مثال، من جانبه اعتبر نائب الأمين العام لنادي المريخ، احمد مختار، ان الحظ لم يكن في صالح المريخ وقال: نسبة لرداءة الملعب فإن عدد كبير من اللاعبين لم يكونوا في مستواهم المعهود.. كنت شخصياً أطمع في الفوز للمحافظة على الصدارة لكن قدر الله وما شاء فع وواصل: علينا مضاعفة الجهود في الجولات المتبقية والتي اعتبرها جولات حاسمة.. جميع قطاعات المجتمع المريخي عليها الإجتهاد من أجل التفوق والظفر باللقب..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نصف نهائي كأس السودان (المريخ والاهلي شندي) على استاد شندي

حددت لجنة البرمجة يوم (25) للمباراة الأخيرة في الدوري الممتاز بنسخته الحالية، وحددت يوم (27) لمباراتي نصف نهائي كأس السودان بين الهلال والهلال الأبيض في استاد الهلال، والمريخ والأهلي شندي في شندي، على ان يتم تحديد المباراة الختامية للكأس مابين يومي (29) أو (30) نوفمبر الحالي..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إصابة محمد عبد الرحمن بكسر في الأنف وفقدان احدى أسنانه في مباراة الأمس 

تعرض مهاجم المريخ، محمد الرحمن (ميدو)، بكسر في الأنف ويفقد إحدى أسنانه الأمامية العليا في التحامه مع لاعب حي الوادي وليد سعد خلال شوط المباراة الاول، بالرغم من ذلك أكمل اللاعب المباراة. 
وقام الجهاز الطبي للفريق بإجراء الإسعافات اللازمة له.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الوفد الإداري المرافق للمريخ يعلق على نتيجة اللقاء
مادبو: اللاعبون ادوا ما عليهم في ظ§ لقاءات متواصلة.. ورداءة الملعب والتحكيم سبب التعثر
احمد مختار: لم نكن في يومنا.. طمعنا في الفوز لكن قدر الله ما شاء فعل
عمر عبد الله: إنها كرة القدم.. اسد: الحكم كان سيئاً ومحمد عبد الرحمن تعرض للضرب ثم اكتسبت مخالفة ضده

رئيس بعثة المريخ الصادق مادبو، امين المال في مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ورئيس بعثة فريق الكرة الأول لنيالا، ابتدر تعليقه عن المباراة معدداً أسباب تعثر الفريق للنقاط قائلاً: عوامل عديدة أثرت على أداء اللاعبين ابتداءً من أرضية الملعب السيئة للغاية والتي حرمت الفريق تقديم افضل ما عنده، ثم التحكيم الذي لم يكن في الموعد على الاطلاق وواصل: اللاعبون ادوا ما عليهم، أرى أن أدائهم مرضي بنسبة كبيرة خاصة ان وضعنا في الاعتبار المباريات السابقة للفريق وعددها ظ¨ مباريات بنتيجة الفوز المقترن بالأداء الممتع والجميل.. 
وذكر امين مال المريخ ان ما حدث اليوم من تعثر للفريق طبيعي وقال: من مباراة لأخرى الشكل يختلف، إنها كرة القدم.. اللاعبون ادوا ما عليهم والفريق يمتلك عناصر ممتازة فقط نتخوف من التحكيم وما حدث اليوم اقرب مثال.
من جانب اخر، إعتبر السيد نائب الأمين العام لنادي المريخ، احمد مختار، ان الحظ لم يكن في صالح المريخ وقال: نسبة لرداءة الملعب فإن عدد كبير من اللاعبين لم يكونوا في مستواهم المعهود.. كنت شخصياً أطمع في الفوز للمحافظة على الصدارة لكن قدر الله وما شاء فعل. 
وواصل: علينا مضاعفة الجهود في الجولات المتبقية والتي اعتبرها جولات حاسمة.. جميع قطاعات المجتمع المريخي عليها الإجتهاد من أجل التفوق والظفر باللقب.. 
الأستاذ عمر عبد الله، نائب رئيس البعثة، قال: هذا هو حال كرة القدم.. ما زلنا الأوفر حظاً للفوز باللقب رغم التعادل.. 
وارجع عمر عبد الله الظهور الغير متوقع للمريخ لسوء أرضية الملعب وقال: السبب الرئيسي في تواضع أداءها مقارنة بالمباريات السابقة هو سوء أرضية الملعب.. أعتقد ان خوضنا لمباراة اليوم مع التدريبات القادمة ستعطي فريقنا فرصة التأقلم على استاد نيالا قبيل لقاء المريخ نيالا الجمعة القادم.. 
من جانبه أبدى مسئول القطاع الرياضي بالنادي، علي اسد، إستيائه الشديد من حكم المباراة الأمين الهادي وقال: أعتقد ان التحكيم هو أبرز معوقات تطور كرة القدم السودانية.. 
وواصل علي اسد الحديث: خلاف أرضية الملعب، وإصابة محمد عبد الرحمن بداية المباراة وإصابة بكري المدينة قبل المباراة، أكمل التحكيم آخر حلقات السوء الذي لازم شكل المباراة.. عكس حكم اللقاء حالات عديدة منها الحالة التي أصيب فيها محمد عبد الرحمن.
واختتم الحديث: دائماً ما تستأسد أندية الولايات أمام المريخ وتلعب بأسلوب بعيد عن كرة القدم الجميلة بأداء يلازمه العنف الشديد.. لكن نؤمن بقدرتنا في التعويض المباريات القادمة والفوز بالدوري نهاية المطاف.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻱ ﺃﺩﻭ : ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻣﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ

ﻋﺒّﺮ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻱ ﻋﺰﻳﺰ ﺃﺩﻭ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﺤﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺩﻱ ﻧﻴﺎﻻ ﻋﻦ ﺳﻌﺎﺩﺗﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺍﻧﺘﻬﺖ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺿﻤﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ 31 ﻟﻤﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻣﺒﻴﻨﺎً ﺃﻥ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻗﺪﻡ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻯً ﺟﻴﺪﺍً ﻃﻮﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻃﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﺳﺘﺤﻖ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺼﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ، ﻭﺍﻣﺘﺪﺡ ﺃﺩﻭ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﻴﺰ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻗﺪﻣﻪ ﻻﻋﺒﻮﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﻣﺒﻴﻨﺎً ﺃﻧﻬﻢ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻬﺎﺑﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﺑﺮﻏﻢ ﺍﺳﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﻭﻗﺪﻣﻮﺍ ﻣﺮﺩﻭﺩﺍً ﻣﻤﻴﺰﺍً ﻃﻮﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻃﻴﻦ ﺃﻫﻠﻬﻢ ﻟﺘﻌﺪﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻭﺇﻧﻬﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الامين العام للمريخ المعتصم:لم يصلنا رسميا اي خطاب بخصوص وارغو من الفيفا حتى الآن 

قال الامين العام لنادي المريخ السيد طارق المعتصم ان ناديه لم يحصل حتى الآن على خطابا رسميا من الفيفا او من الاتحاد السوداني ما يفيد بعدم تحويل اموال وارغو وقال :حينما يصلنا خطاب سنرد ونتحدث عنه وكفي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبي تستقبل المريخ والزمالك بداية 2018 في لقاء تكريمي 

استلم نادي المريخ خطابات دعوة من دبي لاقامة مباراة تكريمية للاعبين ووصل خطاب معنون الي المكتب التنفيذي باسم طارق المعتصم الامين العام 
سيواجه المريخ نادي الزمالك المصرى يوم 12 يناير 2018 باستاد راشد بن مكتوب بدبى
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اجتماع طارئ لاتحاد الكرة بالسبت القادم

يعقد مجلس الإدارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم اجتماعا طارئا في العاشرة من صباح السبت المقبل . 
وقال الامين العام للاتحاد الناطق الرسمي ان الاجتماع يستهدف التفاكر حول عدد من المواضيع المهمة و تقرر تأخير الجمعية العمومية غير العادية إلى الساعة الثانية عشرة بدلا عن الساعة الحادية عشرة ثم يعقب الجمعية العمومية لقاءً تفاكريا بين عضوية الجمعية العمومية ورئيس وأعضاء مجلس الإدارة لمناقشة بعض القضايا المهمة المتعلقة بموسم اللعب ونظام التسجيلات وعدد اللاعبين وأعمارهم واستبدال القواعد العامة باللوائح والاتحادات الولائية وقضايا التدريب والتحكيم والتعامل مع هيئة الضرائب .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تشكيلة المريخ التي بدأت مباراة الأمس 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


المريخ يتلقى دعوة رسمية لمواجهة الزمالك بدبي

تلقى مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ دعوة رسمية لخوض فريق الكرة لمواجهة ودية أمام الزمالك المصري في الثاني عشر من يناير الحالي بملعب مكتوم بن راشد تأتي على هامش فعاليات مهرجان نجوم أندية دبي لكرة القدم، ويتوقع أن يدرس مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ هذه الدعوة وامكانية الموافقة عليها ومن ثم سفر الفريق لدبي لمواجهة الزمالك ودياً وبعد ذلك العودة للخرطوم والاستعداد لمواجهة الأمل وأهلي عطبرة في الجولتين 33 و34 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز بملعبه بام درمان. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
طارق المعتصم لديربي : اكملنا الإجراءات واليوم تحويل مبلغ وارغو !!!

طمأن الأمين العام للمريخ طارق سيد المعتصم جمهور ناديه بشأن مستحقات وارغو  التي لم يلتزم المريخ بسدادها في المهلة الممنوحة له حسب تسوية سابقة ،  وأوضح المعتصم لديربي سبورت انهم استلموا امس تصديق بنك السودان المركزي  لتحويل المبلغ بالدولار وسيقوم اليوم بتحويلها للوكيل أبوبكر مصطفى الذي  سيقوم بتحويلها لوكيل اللاعب وارغو ، وأكد طارق ان الإجراءات المالية في  التحويلات الخارجية بالعملة الحرة تسببت في تاخيرهم . يذكر أن الفيفا هدد  اليوم بخصم ثلاث إلى ست نقاط منرصيد المريخ بالدوري الممتاز مالم يسدد  المبلغ خلال 48 ساعة القادمة لانتهاء المهلة الممنوحة للأحمر للسداد .  


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يحل أزمة وارغو ويسلمه مستحقاته المالية اليوم

نفى مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ان يكون قد تلقى خطاب تهديد من الفيفا بخصوص مستحقات النيجيري ستيفن وارغو لاعب الفريق السابق وقال طارق المعتصم الأمين العام للنادي إنهم بالفعل تلقوا خطاباً من الفيفا يتحدث عن مستحقات اللاعب ويستفسر عن أسباب عدم دفعها حتى الآن ولكنهم لم يتلقوا أي تهديد من قبل الفيفا بخصوص هذا الموضوع وقال المعتصم إنهم سيحولون مستحقات وارغو لوكيله اليوم وإنهاء هذه القضية نهائياً.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم الوطني في صدام مثير مع مريخ البحير بنيالا عصر اليوم

يشهد ملعب استاد نيالا عصر اليوم المواجهة المهمة التي تجمع مريخ البحير  بضيفه الخرطوم الوطني ضمن الجولة 32 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، يدخل المريخ  المباراة برصيد 27 نقطة ويبدو الفريق حريصاً على تحقيق الفوز في مباراة  اليوم والتقدم أكثر نحو المناطق الدافئة وكان خسر آخر مبارياته أمام مريخ  الفاشر بهدفين لهدف أما الخرطوم الوطني فله 46 نقطة وكان تعادل في آخر  مبارياته مع أهلي شندي سلبياً ويطمح الفريق في تحقيق الفوز في مباراة اليوم  ومواصلة مشواره نجاح للمنافسة على المركزين الثالث والرابع المؤهلين  للتمثيل الخارجي بنهاية العام الحالي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
			وجهة نظرة فنية / نادر الداني 
نظرة فنية تحليلية عن لقاء المريخ وحي الوادي نيالا

بداية جس النبض بين الفريقين كانت حاضرة في انطلاقة لقاء حي الوادي نيالا  والذي يلعب في أرضه ووسط جمهوره والمريخ الذي يعمل جاهداً للمحافظة على  صدارة الدوري بعد أن تربع عليه بفارق نقطتين عن غريمه ونده الهلال فكانت  البداية بين الفريقين بمحاولات المريخ السيطرة على الكرة ولكن أرضية  الميدان لم تساعد لاعبيه فيسقط رمضان عجب ثم تبعه محمد عبد الرحمن والذي  استمر سقوطه على الأرض وقت طويلا امتد لأربع دقائق ثم محاولات مريخية  لإخضاع الكرة على الأرض لكن ارضية استاد نيالا لم تساعد اللاعبين كثيراً  فالأرضية كانت سيئة للغاية بيد أن اصرار لاعبو المريخ على محاولات التقدم  الى الامام جعلهم يتحصلون على ركلة حرة مباشرة أمام خط 18 حي الوادي بعد  عرقلة دفاع حي الوادي للتش ليحتسب الحكم ركلة حرة مباشرة لصالح المريخ  نفذها رمضان عجب ارتدت من الحارس فواز وحدثت دربكة اخرج على اثرها الدفاع  الكرة عن منطقة الخطر.
المريخ كان واضحاً أن أداء لاعبيه متأثر بعاملين خاصة في شوط اللعب الأول  العامل الأول تمثل في ارتفاع درجة الحرارة نسبة لأن المباراة لعبت عصرا وفي  وقت مبكر والعامل الثاني تمثل في سوء أرضية استاد نيالا لذا كانت قوة دفع  لاعبي المريخ قليلة مقارنة بالمباريات الماضية .
حاول المريخ في هذه المباراة الاحتفاظ بالكرة ومحاولة جعل مرماه في أمان  بقدر الامكان مع ضرورة القيام بعدة طلعات هجومية عن طريق الأطراف من جانب  التاج ابراهيم على اليمين واحمد ادم على الطرف الايسر فيما تحرك الغربال من  العمق لكنه كان محاطاً بعدد كبير من لاعبي دفاع حي الوادي نيالا في أغلب  الكرات التي وصلت إليه .
استغل المريخ ركلة حرة مباشرة في الجهة اليمنى حيث تصدى لها احمد ادم  الظهير الايسر للمريخ واطلق صاروخ قوي جدا فلامست الكرة الحائط البشري  للاعبي حي الوادي نيالا لتستقر الكرة شمال فواز حارس حي الوادي نيالا هدف  جميل وهو يعتبر احد الحلول التي لجأ إليها المريخ وكان ذلك في الدقيقة 32  من عمر الشوط الأول ليتقدم المريخ بهدف احمد ادم الرائع .
انعدمت كل الجماليات والتابلوهات والتمريرات الرائعة التي كان يقوم بها  لاعبو المريخ خلال المباريات الماضية وظهر بدلا عنها الكرات الطولية وكثرة  رميات التماس والمخالفات بين الفريقين ولم يستطع اللاعبون تمرير الكرات  الأرضية المريحة لأكثر من لاعبين على التوالي حيث كثر الاحتكاك بين لاعبي  الفريقين وكل ذلك بسبب الأرضية السيئة حيث لم تساعد كلا الفريقين على تثبيت  الكرة ارضاً والقيام بهجمات منظمة رغم محاولات المريخ في بعض الاحيان  تنظيم هجمات على مرمى حي الوادي نيالا ليطلق الحكم صافرة انتهاء الشوط  الأول بتقدم المريخ بهدف احمد ادم الرائع .
انطلق الشوط الثاني ومع بدايته تكرر ذات المشهد حيث سقط اللاعب احمد ادم  على الأرض ويتم علاجه ليتواصل الأداء بين الفريقين لتكثر رميات التماس  والركلات الحرة المباشرة واللعب على الأجسام نتيجة الكرات العالية مع عدم  إمكانية التمرير الأرضي السليم رغم انخفاض حرارة الطقس لكن الأداء ظل  محصورا في وسط الملعب بين كلا الفريقين.
في الدقيقة 49 أجرى محمد موسى تعديلا في الفريق بخروج الأمين ممادو ودخول  المهاجم بكري المدينة وبعدها مباشرة بدأ المريخ في فرض سيطرة مطلقة على  ارضية الميدان وحصر حي الوادي في منطقته بعد أن تبادل لاعبوه الكرات  والتمريرات العرضية والطولية وعلى الاطراف وكان واضحا أن المريخ ينوي حسم  اللقاء واجبار حي الوادي على عدم الخروج من منطقته .
المريخ اظهر اندفاع جيد مع التركيز لدى لاعبيه للعب التمريرات القصيرة  والتغيير من الشمال الى اليمين مع القيام بطلعات هجومية عن طريق الاطراف لم  تشكل خطورة تذكر حتى الدقيقة 54 من عمر اللقاء .
دفاع المريخ لعب بمبدأ السلامة وتألق فيه اللاعب باسكال والذي قدم مردود  جيد للغاية بحسن توقيته واجادته للرأسيات واخراج الكرة وكذلك القيام بدور  الليبرو بصورة جيدة فيما لعب صلاح نمر بمبدأ السلامة ايضا.
فريق حي الوادي نيالا تحسن اداؤه قليلاً وحاول مجاراة المريخ في القيام  بعدد من الطلعات الهجومية لكن هجماته كانت قليلة بالإضافة الى ضعفها وعدم  فعاليتها اتجاه مرمى منجد النيل حارس المريخ رغم أن حي الوادي كان يلعب  بعدد خمسة لاعبين في خط الوسط لكن الكثرة دون الحركة الفاعلة لم تشكل أي  خطورة كبيرة على مرمى المريخ وكانت فائدة الكثافة العددية في الوسط لحي  الوادي نيالا متمثلة في حرمان لاعبي المريخ من المساحات للعب التمريرات كما  تميز دفاعهم بالضغط على حامل الكرة .
طالب لاعبو حي الوادي بركلة جزاء عندما تقدم باسكال وقام بقفل المهاجم الذي  كان ينوي ضرب الكرة في المرمى لكن باسكال كان سريعا واخرج الكرة الى خارج  الملعب .
اجرى حي الوادي تعديلا بخروج عثمان عيسى ودخول اللاعب احمد فضل بدلاً عنه ،  فيما خرج اللاعب محمد هاشم التكت ودخل اللاعب محمد عبدالله ضفر وذلك في  الدقيقة 70 من عمر المباراة .
في الدقيقة 75 قام فريق حي الوادي بعدد من الهجمات ولكنها لم تشكل خطورة  كبيرة على مرمى المريخ حيث ضاعت الكرات بسبب التسرع في التسديد وعدم  التركيز فيما تحرك محمد عبدالرحمن على الجهة اليسرى لينتج عن ذلك ركلة  ركنية لصالح المريخ نفذها احمد ادم اخرجها الدفاع ويجدها التش يلعبها ارضية  زاحفة مرت بعيداً عن مرمى الحارس فواز .
اعتمد الفريقان على الارسال الطويل بغرض الوصول السريع لكن ذلك لم يجد  نفعاً فيما كثرت المخالفات خارج خط 18 ولكنها ايضا لم تستغل بصورة جيدة سوى  المخالفة التي جاء منها هدف احمد ادم والمخالفة التي لعبها محمد المرتضى  لتلامس الكرة يد اللاعب بكري المدينة ويحتسب الحكم على اثرها ركلة جزاء  لفريق حي الوادي نيالا ويتقدم لها وليد سعد ويلعب الكرة في سقف المرمى شمال  منجد النيل هدف تعادل لحي الوادي نيالا وذلك في الدقيقة 81 من عمر الشوط  الثاني .
ويرمي المريخ بكل ثقله في الهجوم محاولاً ادراك نقاط المباراة مع تسريع  اللعب ومحاولة التركيز للقيام بهجمات لضيق الزمن ، ويجري محمد موسى تعديلا  بخروج رمضان عجب ودخول المهاجم عاطف خالد وذلك في محاولة لمحمد موسى لإحراز  الهدف الثاني وخطف نقاط المباراة ولكن محاولات المريخ كلها باءت بالفشل  وكان آخرها فرصة التش الذي وجد الكرة أمامه ليلعبها عالية خارج المرمى  لتضيع آخر فرصة للمريخ اطلق بعدها قاضي الجولة صافرة انتهاء المباراة  بتعادل الفريقين بهدف لكل فريق ليرتفع حي الوادي بنقاطه الى 40 نقطة فيما  ارتفع المريخ بنقاطه الى 67 نقطة في صدارة الممتاز مؤقتاً لحين قيام مباراة  الهلال وحي العرب بإستاد الهلال عشية الأربعاء القادم.
نقاط فنية :
اعتمد حي الوادي نيالا على الارسال الطويل وكذلك التكتل الدفاعي الذي منع  لاعبي المريخ من الوصول الى مرمى فواز حارس حي الوادي نيالا ومحاولة تقفيل  اللعب وتضييق المساحات خاصة في وسط الميدان وعلى الأطراف ساعده على ذلك  أرضية الملعب السيئة التي اقيمت فيها المباراة .
المريخ لم يجد الوقت الكافي لتعزيز الهدف الذي احرزه حيث تفاجأ الفريق  بركلة الجزاء التي استطاع بها حي الوادي نيالا من ادراك التعادل ومن ثم  الرجوع الى الدفاع للحفاظ على النتيجة .
وضح تماماً بأن عوامل الطقس (ارتفاع درجة الحرارة) وأرضية الملعب تؤثر  كثيرا في أداء المريخ وكانت عاملاً مساعداً لفريق حي الوادي نيالا حيث أن  الأرضية السيئة تحد كثيرا من الطلعات الهجومية المركزة والمبنية على  التمرير الارضي المتبادل بين اللاعبين مع فتح الخانة وكسب المساحات ويعتبر  كل ذلك سلاح فعال يستخدمه المريخ لتحقيق الفوز في كل المباريات التي لعبها  في السابق ويقيني أن الحلول التي يتبعها المريخ لم تكن كافية للخروج بنتيجة  تحقق الفوز في هذه المباراة .
مثل هذه المباريات يتم الإعداد لها منذ وقت مبكر وذلك بحساب طبيعة مثل هذه  المباريات والتحسب لها بإعداد اللاعبين وفق خطة طويلة المدى تعتمد على  الحضور المبكر لمدينة نيالا بغرض التعود على الميدان واللعب فيه أكبر عدد  من التمارين بالإضافة الى الاعتماد على الركلات الركنية والضربات الثابتة  والتسديد من خارج منطقة الجزاء وكل ذلك يتم التعامل معه قبل وقت مبكر  وتجهيز اللاعبين على هذا النحو حتى يتم تحقيق الفوز في مثل هذه المباريات  والتي تختلف ظروفها الطبيعية عن بقية المباريات التي تلعب في ميادين جيدة  أو تلك التي تلعب في داخل الأرض بإستاد المريخ .
الفرق الكبيرة والتي لها أهداف تراغب في تحقيقها دائما ما تخطط جيداً قبل  مثل هذه المباريات لذا نرجو من الجهاز الفني للمريخ الاستفادة من مثل هذه  المباريات والتحسب في المباريات القادمة عند تشابه الظروف . 
ظهر اللاعب باسكال واوا بصورة جيدة للغاية وكان مميزاً في المناطق الدفاعية  للمريخ فيما أثرت أرضية الميدان على اللاعب نمر ووضح أنه مرهق ويعاني عند  الضغط عليه من قبل المهاجمين خاصة عند تشتيت الكرة .
على الفريق أن يتماسك جيداً في بقية المباريات ويحرص اللاعبون على تقديم جل  ما عندهم من امكانيات فالدوري اصبح في اللفة الأخيرة وهي لا تتحمل أي  معاناة أو تقصير من قبل اللاعبين لذا وجب على المدرب محمد موسى أن يحث  لاعبيه على بذل كل ما لديهم من طاقات ومعنويات لتحقيق الفوز في المباريات  المتبقية.  		


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حي الوادي يفرض التعادل على المريخ

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

رفض  فريق حي الوادي الخسارة على ملعبه بمدينة نيالا جنوب غرب السودان، أمام  ضيفه المريخ، وذلك بإدراكه التعادل في المباراة التي انتهت بين الفريقين  (1-1) ضمن الأسبوع 30 من مسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم.

تقدم للمريخ الظهير الأيسر أحمد آدم (ق 32)، وأدرك المدافع وليد سعد التعادل من ركلة جزاء (ق 80).

وبهذه  النتيجة تعطل المريخ لأول مرة خارج ملعبه في الدور الثاني وربما فقد ميزة  الصدارة المنفردة والتي ستكون متاحة أمام الهلال حال فوزه في ذات الجولة  على ضيفه حي العرب بعد يومين.

وارتفع رصيد المريخ إلى 67 نقطة، بينما وصل الوادي إلى النقطة 40، ليكسر بهذا التعادل حاجز خسارتين سابقتين خارج ملعبه.

ولعب  أصحاب الأرض بقوة في خط الوسط وشكل الثنائي إلهامي أحمد ووليد سعد في  المحور ساترا دفاعيا قويا مع فرض رقابة لصيقة على صانع الألعاب المؤثر في  نتائج المريخ أحمد التِش، إلى جانب المهاجم محمد عبد الرحمن الذي افتقد دعم  المهاجم الآخر السريع والقوي بكري المدينة الذي شارك في الشوط الثاني.

ولم تشهد الدقائق الأولى تهديدًا على مرمى الفريقين بسبب الصرامة التكتيكية وإغلاق المساحات من دفاعي الفريقين.

لكن الدقيقة 15 شهدت تسديدة قوية وزاحفة من الجامبي بوبكر تراوري مهاجم الوادي حولها الحارس منجد النيل إلى ركلة زاوية.

واستفاد المريخ كثيرا من المخالفات في وسط الملعب وحول الصندوق، حيث لعب الوادي بقوة زائدة مع محمد عبد الرحمن والتِش.

وفي  الدقيقة 32 تقدم المريخ بهدف من ركلة ثابتة بعد مخالفة ارتكبت مع التش  خارج الصندوق، حيث لعب الظهير الأيسر أحمد آدم كرة قوية لكنها لامست الحائط  البشري وغالطت زاوية الحارس فواز جمال وعانقت أعلى الزاوية اليسرى.

وفي الشوط الثاني فرض المريخ أسلوبه السريع وازداد لاعبوه ثقة وهاجم بقوة لكن هجماته تكسرت تحت صمود مدافعي الوادي.

دخول بكري المدينة بديلا لمامادو الأمين أنعش هجوم المريخ حيث نجح في عكس عدة كرات من الجانب الأيسر لدفاع أصحاب الأرض.

وبالمقابل واجهت تحركات مهاجمي الوادي بوبكر تراوري والإيفواري ديكور صعوبات شديدة بسبب تألق الإيفواري باسكا واوا وصلاح نمر.

وعلى  عكس مجريات اللعب تحصل الوادي على مخالفة خارج الصندوق وعند التنفيذ تعمد  بكري المدينة ملامسة الكرة بيده اليسرى فاحتسب الحكم ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة  80 نفذها أحمد سعد في أعلى الزاوية اليسرى فلامست أسفل العارضة وسكنت  الشباك.

وهاجم المريخ بضرواة ودافع الوادي ببسالة ، في الدقيقة 84  تحصل المريخ على ركلة حرة من مخالفة مع التش نفذها أحمد آدم بدقة فوق  الحائط لكن الحارس فواز صدها ببراعة.

وفي الدقيقة 94 ضاعت آخر فرص  المباراة من أحمد التش الذي سدد كرة سقطت أمام داخل الست ياردات، فوق  العارضة، لتنتهي المباراة بتعادل المريخ وهو الثالث في الدور الثاني له بعد  تعادليه أمام الخرطوم الوطني والمريخ الفاشر.

*

----------


## عمر سعيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					






مشكور يا كسلاوي . .
2 يناير ده لعيبة المريخ بكونو نايمين في بيوتم . .
والزمالك بكون في منتصف الموسم يعني قمة الفورمة . .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة المسابقات ترفض شكوى 3 أندية ضد المريخ

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

رفضت اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات، باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، اليوم الاثنين، نحو 15 شكوى متراكمة منذ عدة أشهر، من بينها شكوى تقدمت بها 3 أندية "الرابطة، والهلال كادقلي، والأهلي عطبرة"، ضد المريخ، وتتعلق بصحة ضمه للمدافع الإيفواري الأصل، باسكال واوا، لكشوفات الفريق، كلاعب وطني.

وفصلت اللجنة، بقيادة رئيسها الجديد، المهندس الفاتح بانيه، في 9 شكاوى من أندية الدوري الممتاز، و6 من الدوري العام.

ورفضت اللجنة تقديم حيثيات رفضها للشكاوى، موضحةً أنها ستقوم بذلك لاحقا، وذلك لإحكام الصياغة الرسمية، التي ستسلم للأندية.

وبخصوص أحداث مباراة الميرغني، مع ضيفه فريق ود هاشم، بالمرحلة قبل الأخيرة من بطولة الدوري العام، المؤهلة للممتاز، فإن اللجنة قررت استكمال الوقت المتبقي من المباراة (بدءًا من الدقيقة 84).

وأكدت اللجنة أنها نظرت في تقرير مراقب المباراة وحكمها، ووجدت تضاربا، لتستند إلى تقرير الحكم، الذي أشار إلى تصرف حارس ود هاشم مع الجمهور، بعدما صد هجمة للميرغني، ما استثار الجماهير فاقتحمت الملعب، وتوقفت المباراة.

وحينما عاد الوضع إلى طبيعته، بفضل تدخل قوات الأمن، عاد الحكم ليستأنف المباراة، لكنه لم يجد 5 لاعبين من فريق ود هاشم، في الملعب، فاضطر إلى تعليق اللقاء، ورفع تقريرا بذلك.

وبناءً عليه، ستستكمل المباراة يوم 15 نوفمبر/تشرين الثاني الجاري، باستاد حليم/شداد، في العاصمة الخرطوم.

كما قررت اللجنة إعادة مباراة الأهلي عطبرة والهلال كادقلي، التي لُعبت بالدور الأول، وذلك يوم 20 من الشهر الجاري.

وحددت اللجنة يوم 27 نوفمبر/تشرين الثاني الجاري، لمباراتي الدور قبل النهائي، من بطولة الكأس، بين الهلال وضيفه هلال الأبيض، والأهلي شندي مع ضيفه المريخ.

وتحدد تاريخ 30 من الشهر الجاري، موعدًا لمباراة نهائي كأس السودان.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تم  وصول لاعب المريخ كونلي الا ن بمطار الخرطوم وكان في استقباله القطب خالد  زروق ريس الرابطة المركزية السابق ودلك بتكليف من مجلس الإدارة عودا حميدا  كونلي









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*: الفاتح بانيه .. تعظيم سلام :: 
 :: #المريخ_السوداني | تعقيب ::         كتبنا بالأمس منتقدين ان يتقمص السيد الفاتح بانيه رئيس لجنه  المسابقات الجديد دور الخصم و الحكم فى قضية شكوى ناديه (هلال كادوقلي) ضد  المريخ فى عدم قانونية مشاركة لاعبنا سيرجي باسكال والتى تم تقديمها قبل ان  يتولى هو هذا المنصب الحساس، و طالبناه بان ينسحب من الجلسه التى ستتم  فيها مناقشة الامر إعمالاً لمبدا إتقاء الشبهات ، و هو ما حدث منه بالفعل  بالامس حيث حكم صوت العقل و المنطق و سلم رئاسه الجلسه لنائبة و انسحب لحظة فتح ملف القضيه. 
      ما قام به الفاتح بانيه بالامس هو عين الواجب و دليل على حياديته  التامة و لكن بما اننا فى السودان حيث الكل يسعى لمصلحته و لمصلحة ناديه   بعيداً كل البعد عن الحياديه نجد انفسنا مضطرين للإشاده بموقفه الذي نتمنى  ان يكون هذا هو نهجه، كما و نتمنى من كل اعضاء مجلس اداره اتحاد الكرة  التحلي بالحيادية و البعد عن خدمة مصالحهم حيث انهم الآن فى مناصب قومية  تقتضي التجرد من الألوان و الإنتماءات.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إصابة محمد عبد الرحمن بكسر في الأنف وفقدان احدى أسنانه في مباراة الامس


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العناوين الرياضية بالصحف العالمية 

* بيريـز يفجر قنبلة الانتقالات : الى اللقاء رونالدو .. مرحباً نيمار
* إبراهيمو فيتش وبوغبا يعودان في الكريسماس 
* ديمبلي مفأجاة 'كلاسيكـو الارض' أمام ريال مدريد
* رسمياً وست هام يقيل المدرب سافين
* رسميًا.. الإيطالي أندريا بيرلو يعلن اعتزاله
* كولن الألماني يستأنف ضد عقوبته الأوروبية
* استبعاد إيكاردي من قائمة منتخب الأرجنتين بسبب الإصابة
* ميسي يشارك أمام روسيا فقط.. وسواريز يحصل على فترة راحة
* مايكل كين مدافع إيفرتون ينضم إلى قائمة إنجلترا لوديتي ألمانيا والبرازيل
* مانشستر يونايتد يؤكد تعافي الثلاثي "بول بوجبا وروخو وإبراهميوفتش"
* صحفية كتالونية: رئيس ريال مدريد يتحرك لخطف نيمار
* الفرنسي ريبيري يعود لتدريبات بايرن ميونيخ بعد خمسة أسابيع من إصابته
* تحديد موعد النظر في شكوى فلسطين ضد الفيفا
* الاستقرار يقود جوانجزو لمواصلة الهيمنة على الدوري الصيني
* مونتيلا: ميلان يتطور.. ولسنا في مستوى كبار الكالتشيو
* ماكيليلي يرحل عن سوانزي سيتي للعمل في الدوري البلجيكي
* جوارديولا يرفض مقارنة السيتي ببرشلونة وبايرن ميونيخ
* هرنانديز ينضم لقائمة هندوراس استعدادًا لمواجهة أستراليا
* باسينسيا مهاجم فيتوريا ينضم لمنتخب البرتغال
* ماكسيموفيتش ينضم لمنتخب صربيا قبل وديتي الصين وكوريا
* مدرب حراس ألمانيا ينصح تراب بالرحيل عن سان جيرمان
* المنتخب السعودي يفتتح ودياته بمواجهة لاتفيا اليوم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â–  مفكرة الْيَوْمَ  :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 30 :

* مريخ نيالا (-- : --) الخرطوم الوطني الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

‏----------‏----------

â—„ كأس مصر 2018 / 2017 - الدور 32 :

* بتروجيت (-- : --) البنك الاهلي الساعة : 14:30 .. القناة : النيل للرياضة

* طلائع الجيش (-- : --) الجونة الساعة : 17:15.. القناة : النيل للرياضة

* النصر (-- : --) الداخلية الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : النيل للرياضة

----------‏----------

â—„ الدوري الجزائري - الاسبوع 10:

* وفاق رياضي سطيف  (-- : --) شبيبة القبائل الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : الجزائرية 3

‏----------‏----------‏----------‏----------

âœ” â–  نتائج مباريات الامس  :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 30 :

* حي الوادي نيالا (1 : 1) المريخ

‏----------‏----------‏----------‏----------

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العناوين الرياضية بالصحف السياسية :

* الهلال يؤدي المناورة الرئيسية لمواجهة حي العرب ويختتم تدريباته اليوم
* اللجنة المنظمة ترفض شكوى الهلال ضد لاعب الأمل ياسر الفولة
* مجلس الهلال يكون لجنة للتسجيلات ويُؤْمِن على النجوم 
* رئيس الهلال يتصل برئيس الوداد البيضاوي بمناسبة فوز فريقه بدوري الأبطال
* رسمياً .. محمد الفاتح حجازي مدرباً للهلال حتى نهاية الموسم 
* مجلس الهلال يتوصل لاتفاق مع المدرب البرازيلي سيرجيو لقيادة الفريق من الموسم الجديد
* اجتماع طارئ لمجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة بالسبت القادم
* رفض شكوى حي الوادي ضد لاعب الهلال الطاهر الحاج
* اللجنة المنظمة ترفض شكوتى هلال كادوقلي والرابطة ضد باسكال
* تكملة مباراة الميرغني وود هاشم سنار لست دقائق بالخرطوم
* رئيس بعثة المريخ لنيالا: رداءة الملعب والتحكيم سبب التعثر أمام حي الوادي
* حي الوادي يفرض التعادل على المريخ في الدوري الممتاز
* الخرطوم الوطني يقدم مدربه النيجيري إيمانويل أمونيكي ظهر اليوم
* عز الدين الحاج : إيمانويل أمونيكي وافق على تدريب الفريق لموسمين
* وافق رسميًا على تدريب الفريق اعتباراً من الموسم المقبل
* الفيفا يهدد المريخ بسبب النيجيري وارغو
* مشاركة 26 ناديا في بطولة الأندية العربية لتنس الطاولة بلبنان
* أحمد مرتضى وحافظ يطيران لدبي قبل مواجهة الزمالك والمريخ
* النيجيري عزيز أدو: التعادل مستحق أمام المريخ
* سكرتير إتحاد الأبيض: تقديم الإستقالات مجرد إشاعة .. ولا يوجد خلافات بسبب الإنتخابات
* التراجمة يؤزم موقف هلال شندي ويهزمه بهدف دون رد
* إجتماع طاريء بالدمازين للنظر في العديد من القضايا الهامة والإستعداد لختام الموسم
* مدني تكرم مدرب ساهم في قيادة فريقين للصعود هذا الموسم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيديو اهداف مباراة المريخ وحي الوادي نيالا امس 1/1




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب الممتاز
ولسه في الصدارة بنقدل



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاجل

 قائمة المنتخب ..برهان ومحسن يستدعيان 10 لاعبين من المريخ واثنان من الهلال
 ‏‏‏‏
 سيطرت المواهب الشابة بالفرقة الحمراء على قائمة المنتخب الوطني بصورة غير  مسبوقة بعد ان وقع الاختيار على عشرة لاعبين من المريخ مقابل لاعبين فقط  من الهلال، وسيتم اليوم الإعلان الرسمي عن قائمة صقور الجديان والتي تضم  عشرة لاعبين من المريخ وهم منجد النيل، صلاح نمر، احمد آدم، التش، التكت،  السماني الصاوي، محمد عبد الرحمن، بكري المدينة، رمضان عجب، وخالد النعسان  حال تأكد الجهاز الفني من سلامته وامكانية الاستفادة منه في التحديات التي  تنتظر صقور الجديان، وبالمقابل وفي ظل التراجع المخيف في مستوى الهلال لم  يتم اختيار اكثر من لاعبين، اللافت ان من بينهما اطهر الطاهر الذي ظل  حبيساً لمقاعد البدلاء بناديه الى جانب ابو عاقلة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأحمر في الصدارة رغم التعثر: حي الوادي يوقف سلسلة انتصارات المريخ ويتقاسم معه النقاط في الممتاز أمس

حافظ محمد أحمد
أوقف حي الوادي نيالا سلسلة انتصارات المريخ وتقاسم معه النقاط بالتعادل بهدف لكل في المباراة التي جرت أمس على ملعب نيالا عصر أمس، وقدم المريخ واحدة من أسوأ مبارياته ولم يصنع الكثير من الفرص على الرغم من أن الفريق أنهى شوط اللعب الأول متقدما بهدف أحمد آدم، ونال أصحاب الأرض هدف التعادل في الجزء الأخير من المباراة عن طريق ضربة جزاء، وارتفع المريخ بنقاطه إلى 67 نقطة متمكسا بالصدارة فيما رفع حي الوادي رصيده إلى 40 نقطة.
وتأثر أداء المريخ بشدة من سوء أرضية الملعب وتبديلات مدربه محمد موسى ولم يقدم الفريق عموما مباراة جيدة وكان أحمد آدم أفضل نجوم الفريق في المباراة.
الشوط الثاني
وعلى ذات وتيرة الشوط الأول بدأ المريخ ومضيفه حي الوادي شوط اللعب الثاني، وتراجع أداء المريخ بعض الشيء، ولم تشكل هجماته خطورة تذكر على مرمى الوادي على الرغم من التغيير المبكر الذي أجراه محمد موسى بخروج مامادو ودخول بكري المدينة فيما أدى أبناء نيالا بشكل جيد غير أن هجماتهم لم تشكل خطورة حقيقية على مرمى منجد النيل.
وأجرى محمد موسى تغييرا ثانيا بخروج التكت ودخول ضفر ليزداد وضع المريخ سوءا وفي الدقيقة 80 ومن مخالفة ثابتة سددت الكرة داخل منطقة الجزاء لتصطدم بيد بكري المدينة ويحتسب الحكم ضربة جزاء نفذت بنجاح هدف تعادل في توقيت سيئ.
وسعى المريخ لإحراز هدف التقدم مجددا وقاد هجمات شكلت خطورة كبيرة على مرمى حي الوادي غير أن الختام كان سيئا لينهي الحكم المباراة بالتعادل بهدف لكل.
الشوط الأول
استهل المريخ ومضيفه حي الوادي شوط اللعب الأول بقوة كبيرة دون حذر وبدا أصحاب الأرض أكثر سيطرة على الكرة فيما تراجع المريخ نوعا ما لمناطقه الدفاعية ورغم السيطرة الواضحة للوادي غير أن الخطورة غابت تماما، ولم يتهدد مرميا الفريقين بشكل واضح عبر هجمات منظمة، واعتمد الأحمر على الإرسال الطويل للمهاحمين ما سهل مهمة مدافعي أبناء نيالا .
وبدأ المريخ يبادل مضيفه الهجمات دون خطورة حقيقية لعدم فعالية خط الوسط وسهولة اصطياد الكرات المرسلة من أحمد آدم والتاج إبراهيم، ونجح المريخ في خطف هدف عبر أحمد آدم الذي نفذ مخالفة ثابتة بطريقة رائعة اصطدمت بأحد المدافعين وغالطت حارس المرمى هدفا أول عند الدقيقة 33.
ونشط حي الوادي وبدأ يقود هجمات عن طريق ديكور موسى وتوريه غير أن صلابة نمر وباسكال حالت دون وصول الكرة لمرمى منجد النيل لينتهي الشوط الأول بتقدم المريخ بهدف.
* هندسة يحدث تغييرات طفيفة على تشكيلته والعقرب على مقاعد البدلاء
أحدث مدرب المريخ محمد موسى تغييرا على تشكيلته التي بدأت المباراة أمس أمام حي الوادي ودفع بمامادو الأمين بديلا لبكري المدينة، وتقلد الإيفواري المجنس شارة القيادة في تقليد متبع، لكونه يواجه فريقه السابق، فيما عاد منجد النيل لحراسة المرمى مجددا بعد أن كان المدرب قد دفع بجمال سالم في المباراة الماضية أمام تريعة البجا وخلال الشوط الأول بأكمله لم يهدد المريخ مرمى الوادي بخلاف المخالفات الثابتة التي نفذها أحمد آدم ورمضان عجب، وكانت تشكيلة المريخ قد عرفت ثباتا واضحا في الفترة الماضية.
* بيبو أفضل نجوم الأحمر
واصل أحمد آدم تألقه اللافت وقدم مباراة متميزة أمس أمام حي الوادي مؤكدا أنه من أكبر مكاسب الفريق، ونال بيبو هدفا تخصصيا هو الرابع له هذا الموسم، بعد أن كان قد دشن أهدافه في شباك الهلال من مخالفة ثابتة أيضا، وسدد بيبو الكرة بذكاء ودقة محرزا هدفا رائعا يمثل امتدادا لأهدافه التي نالها مع فريقه، وأجاد اللاعب أداء دوره الدفاعي والهجومي بشكل مميز على الرغم من سوء أرضية الملعب، تألق بيبو اللافت منح فريقه عددا من النقاط لكونه واحدا من أكثر نجوم الدوري الممتاز صناعة للأهداف.
* الأمين الهادي يثير حفيظة نجوم المريخ
لم يكن الأمين الهادي الذي أدار مباراة المريخ أمام مضيفه حي الوادي أمس استثناء من حكام الدوري الممتاز وأطلق الهادي العنان لصافرته عند أقل احتكاك من نجوم المريخ مع لاعبي حي الوادي فيما لم يحتسب عددا مقدرا من المخالفات. وواصل الحكم نهجه السيئ باحتساب مخالفات لحي الوادي عند أقل احتكاك من لاعبي المريخ فيما فوت عددا من المخالفات للمريخ، المخالفات المتكررة التي احتسبها الحكم عند أقل احتكاك قتلت المباراة بشكل كثير بكثرة التوقف.
* أرضية الملعب السيئة تصعب مهمة اللاعبين
عانى لاعبو المريخ بشدة من أرضية الملعب التي بدت في غاية السوء، ولم يستطع لاعبو الفريقين نقل الكرة بطريقة صحيحة وهو ما قادهم للاعتماد على الإرسال الطويل وإلغاء دور خط الوسط بشكل كبير، وفشل اللاعبون أصحاب المهارات العالية في الاستفادة من مواهبم الكبيرة في السيطرة على الكرة، وغاب التش خلال الشوط الأول بأكمله، وعانى صناع اللاعب من تمرير الكرة بشكل جيد للمهاجمين وهو ما قاد لقلة الهجمات ولم يتعرض مرمى المريخ ولا حي الوادي لخطورة تذكر خلال شوط اللعب الأول بأكمله، أرضية الملعب السيئة حرمت المريخ الاستفادة من لاعبين مؤثرين مثل التش. وبدا لاعبو حي الوادي أفضل حالا لتعودهم على الأرضية غير المستوية. ولم يشكل المريخ خطورة حقيقية على مرمى حي الوادي إلا في الجزء الأخير من المباراة.
* المريخ يتمسك بالصدارة رغم التعثر أمام حي الوادي
ما يزال المريخ محافظا على صدارته ولم يتغير جدول الترتيب بعد ان أرتفع الفريق بنقاطه إلى 76 نقطة قبل أداء الهلال لمباراته غدا أمام حي العرب، وسيواجه المريخ في الجولة المقبلة مريخ البحير في مباراة لن تكون سهلة سيساهم التعادل أمس في صعوبتها أكثر، ولا يرغب أبناء القلعة الحمراء اهدار المزيد من النقاط بعد أن تعثر الفريق بالتعادل أمام حي الوادي أمس.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تراجع كبير في بورصة الهدافين: في غياب المهاجمين الأجانب.. الوطنيون يسيطرون على اللقب الشخصي

على النقيض من شراسة الصراع في الدوري الممتاز هذا الموسم على صعيد الأندية التي تنافس على الصدارة أو الظفر بمقعد التمثيل الأفريقي أو حتى على مستوى تفادي الهبوط، شهد سباق الهدافين ركودا واضحا، ولم يكترث كثيرون لهوية متصدر اللائحة إلا مؤخرا، وساهمت الانتفاضة الكبيرة لمحمد عبد الرحمن والمستوى المذهل الذي قدمه وجلوسه في مرتبة واحدة مع مهاجم الهلال محمد موسى في لفت أنظار السباق على لقب الهداف.
شح تهديفي
لم تشهد النسخة الحالية غزارة تهديفية على مستوى السباق على لقب الهداف على الرغم من أنها لم تعان شحا تهديفيا على مستوى الأندية باقتراب قطبي القمة المريخ والهلال من الهدف 60، الشح التهديفي لم يكن متناسبا مع ارتفاع عدد الأندية في المسابقة ليصل إلى 18 ناديا في مشهد يحدث للمرة الأولى ليكون الرقم الأعلى مقارنة بكل النسخ في سنوات ماضية. ووصل مهاجم الهلال محمد موسى متصدر اللائحة للهدف 16 بهدفه في شباك هلال الأبيض في الجولة الماضية.
الغربال يلفت الأنظار
ولفت مهاجم المريخ الأنظار بشدة في الفترة الأخيرة في أعقاب ظهوره المميز وتقدمه في اللائحة ليكون في المركز الثاني حتى الآن، ووصل الغربال للهدف 15 بالهاتريك الذي ناله في شباك تريعة البجا وكان اللاعب قبل ذلك قد نال أهدافا حاسمة ومؤثرة ساهمت في منح فريقه الصدارة ومنافسته بقوةعلى لقب الهداف.
البلدوزر يصعب مهمته
صعب مهاجم الهلال محمد موسى مهمته بشدة بعد أن أقصي بالبطاقة الحمراء في مباراة فريقه أمام هلال الأبيض، وسيغيب اللاعب 5 مباريات كاملة ما يتيح الفرصة أمام منافسيه ليتجاوزوا رقمه الحالي، وسيعود اللاعب قبل جولتين من ختام المسابقة ليكون أمام مهمة هي الأصعب مقارنة ببقية المتنافسين على اللقب الشخصي.
ظاهرة متفردة لمهاجمي الفرسان
في ظاهرة متفردة ينافس اثنان من مهاجمي الأهلي الخرطوم على لقب الهداف ويتساويان في عدد الأهداف التي نالاها في المسابقة حتى الآن ووصل محمد موسى وجوزيف أوو للهدف 12 ويجلسان على المركز الثالث خلف مهاجم الهلال محمد موسى ومهاجم المريخ محمد عبد الرحمن، وتلقى الثنائي هدية بلدوزر الأزرق وإيقافه خمس مباريات لينافسا ميدو على اللقب.
تيري وتوريه يتمسكان بحظوظهما
وتمسك مهاجم الخرطوم الوطني سيف الدين مالك الشهير بتيري بحظوظه في المنافسة على اللقب الشخصي ووصل رفقة أبوبكر توريه مهاجم حي الوادي للهدف العاشر.
صاحب الأرقام على دكة البدلاء
تعد النسخة الحالية من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز هي الأسوأ لمهاجم المريخ كليتشي أوسنوا صاحب الأرقام القياسية في سجل الهدافين وكان اللاعب قد وصل لرقم غير مسبوق ربما حتى على الصعيد العربي ونال لقب الهداف الموسم الماضي متجاوزا أربعين هدفا.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ البحير يستقبل الكوماندوز في الممتاز اليوم

تتواصل مباريات الجولة (31) للدوري الممتاز وتقام عصر اليوم مباراة واحدة تجمع مريخ نيالا بالخرطوم الوطني في سباق ساخن على النقاط ويرغب أصحاب الأرض في النقاط للدخول للمناطق الدافئة بعد أن توقف رصيده عند 28 نقطة في المركز الرابع عشر وكان الفريق تعادل في آخر مباراتين مع أهلي شندي وخسر من مريخ الفاشر ويرغب في الحصول على نقاط بقية مبارياته قبل مواجهة المريخ مساء الخميس، فيما يعول الخرطوم الوطني على نقاط المباراة بعد تعادله في آخر مبارياته سلبيا مع الأهلي شندي ويحتل الخرطوم المركز السادس برصيد 46 نقطة وتتواصل مباريات الجولة غدا بمواجهات مهمة تجمع الهلال وضيفه حي العرب بورتسودان فيما يستقبل ملعب استاد الخرطوم لقاء الأهلي الخرطوم والشرطة القضارف وعلى ملعب شيكان يلتقي هلال الأبيض وهلال كادوقلي في ديربي كردفان.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يدخل التسجيلات بقوة ويطلب تيري ومحمد موسى ومؤيد 

 دخل  الهلال ساحة التسجيلات بقوة وحسب المتابعات انه خاطب اندية الخرطوم الوطني  لطلب سيف تيري والامل لطلب مؤيد عابدين والاهلي الخرطوم لطلب محمد موسى  بجانب 6 لاعبين آخرين بغرض التعاقد معهم خلال التسجيلات المقبلة وحسب  الجوهرة الهلالية فان الهلال سيقوم بتسجيل 9 لاعبين وطنيين في الموسم  الحالي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طارق المعتصم لديربي : اكملنا الإجراءات واليوم تحويل مبلغ وارغو !!!

  طمأن الأمين العام للمريخ طارق سيد المعتصم جمهور ناديه بشأن مستحقات  وارغو التي لم يلتزم المريخ بسدادها في المهلة الممنوحة له حسب تسوية سابقة  ، وأوضح المعتصم لديربي سبورت انهم استلموا امس تصديق بنك السودان المركزي  لتحويل المبلغ بالدولار وسيقوم اليوم بتحويلها للوكيل أبوبكر مصطفى الذي  سيقوم بتحويلها لوكيل اللاعب وارغو ، وأكد طارق ان الإجراءات المالية في  التحويلات الخارجية بالعملة الحرة تسببت في تاخيرهم . يذكر أن الفيفا هدد  اليوم بخصم ثلاث إلى ست نقاط من رصيد المريخ بالدوري الممتاز مالم يسدد  المبلغ خلال 48 ساعة القادمة لانتهاء المهلة الممنوحة للأحمر للسداد .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حديث اخونا الاعلامي ناجي حسن

السلام عليكم يا شباب جمعني اتصال هاتفي مع الأخ الصادق مادبو مستفسرا مايدو في قضيه وارقو وتحدث بكل شفافيه ونفي بعض مايتداوله الإعلام في القضيه حيث قال ذهبت للكاف طالبتهم مستحقات النادي البالغه 50 ألف دولار وليس مائه ألف وطالب ت الكاف بإيصال مالي ونشر الايصال في موقع الكاف وبالفعل حصل كما طلبت حتي ارسي مبدأ الشفايف وبعد ذلك تم تحويل المبلغ السفاره السودانيه بمصر عن طريق السفير عبد المحمود ليتم تحويل المبلغ للوارقو ولكن للأسف تلكو السفير عن إرسال المبلغ لوارقو حسب الاتفاق الاصلا هو طرف فيه وبعد ذلك تحركنا وطالبنا بنك السودان بخصم المبلغ من السفاره وفقا الإيصال المالي الذي بحوذتنا الذي يوحي بأن الكاف سلم المبلغ للسفاره السودانيه بمصر ونذل هذا المبلغ في حساب السفاره واليوم استلم السيد طارق المعتصم المبلغ من البنك وسوف يتم تسليمه لوارقو عبر وكيله عشيه هذا اليوم واتاكد أن أي عمل يضر بالمريخ سوف نذلله وسوف ندافع عن معشوقنا مهما كلف من ثمن وشكرا لك ولكل المريخاب الحادبون علي مصلحة فريقهم

ناجي حسن 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يسدد 50 الف دولار لوارغو ويقفل ملفه

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
قام المريخ اليوم بسداد 50 الف دولار عبر وكيل اللاعب ابوبكر مصطفى بعد ان تسلم اشعارا من الفيفا بعدم سداد مبلغ 15 الف دولار اتقف عليه اللاعب مع لجنة التسيير التي كان يقودها الوالي وكاد الامر ان يتسبب في ضياع بطولة الدوري الممتاز من المريخ و سيقوم المريخ وعبر الاتحاد العام بارسال تأكيد من وكيل اللاعب بتسلم المبلغ المتفق عليه 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ الجديد يصل الثالث عشر من الشهر الجاري

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
تقرر ان يصل المدير الفني للمريخ من جنسية اجنبيه يوم الثالث عشر من الشهر الجاري مع مساعده وذلك بغرض التعاقد مع المريخ وقيادة النادي في المرحلة المقبلة على ان يعمل المهندس مدرب عام باعتباره الاقرب الى نجوم المريخ وملم بكل صغيرة وكبيرة بما يدور في الاحمر 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* فؤاد نقة :لن نبيع سيف تيري وحمزة داؤود للهلال و المريخ

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
قال سكرتير الخرطوم الوطني فؤاد نقة انهم في نادي الخرطوم لن يبيعوا اي لاعب للهلال او المريخ خلال فترة التنقلات المقبلة واشار الى ان النادي باع التش واحمد ادم بموافقة الراعي للنادي ويجدر ذكره ان الهلال كان قد طلب سيف تيري والمريخ ارسل خطاب طلب فيه حمزة داؤود

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وارغو: لا أرغب في وضع المريخ في موقف صعب وحريص على الحل الودي

قال النيجيري وارغو لاعب المريخ السابق في تصريحات “للصدى” أمس من نيجيريا أنه فعلياً لم يتسلم أموالاً من النادي، وأضاف: هناك إجراءات من أجل إرسال الأموال لي، وأعتقد أن الأمور تمضي بشكل جيد، ولست حريصاً على وضع المريخ في موقف صعب، لدي ذكريات جميلة في نادي المريخ، ولا أرغب في أن أحدث إشكالات للنادي مستقبلاً، عندما زار المريخ مدينتي لمواجهة ريفرز كنت حريصاً على زيارة زملائي اللاعبين.

وعن القيمة الحقيقية للمبلغ المتفق عليه بينه ونادي المريخ لتسوية مستحقاته قال وارغو: هو أكثر من 50 إلف دولار، ولكن هناك اتفاق على ترتيب الأمور بيني والنادي، منذ فترة ليست قصيرة، ودائماً ما سعيت لإنهاء الأمر بشكل ودي، وتمنى وارغو أن تنتهي القضية بشكل لا يعيقه ولا يعيق نادي المريخ، مبيناً أن المريخ فريقه، وتمنى التوفيق لفريق المريخ محلياً وقارياً.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أمين مال المريخ يكشف لـ(الصدى) تفاصيل حافز الكاف ويؤكد تسليمه لوارغو في غضون ساعات



كشف الصادق مادبو أمين خزينة نادي المريخ تفاصيل حافز الكاف الذي كان من المفترض أن يسلمه للنيجيري ستيفن وارغو وقال إنه بالفعل سافر إلى القاهرة واستلم مبلغ 50 ألف دولار من مستحقات نادي المريخ طرف الكاف بعد وصول الفريق إلى مجموعات أبطال إفريقيا 2017، وتسلم المبلغ على أن يتم تحويله إلى النيجيري وارغو حسب الاتفاق بين اللاعب والإدارة السابقة، وأضاف: قمت بإيداع المبلغ في السفارة السودانية في القاهرة وتحديداً السفير عبدالمحمود عبدالحليم، وتم تحويل المبلغ إلى السودان عبر وزارة الخارجية، والمبلغ بطرف الوزارة حالياً، وهناك إجراءات تتبع من أجل استلام المبلغ، يقوم بها الأمين العام لنادي المريخ طارق سيد المعتصم وهو على اتصال دائم بوكيل اللاعب سستيفن وارغو، وبالنسبة لي ليس هناك أي إشكال والمبلغ موجود، ولم نتصرف فيه، ولا أعتقد أن هناك ما يقلق، وبعد انتهاء الإجراءات سيتم تسيلم المبلغ للوكيل وبعدها لوارغو عبر وكيله، ولا أعتقد أن الأمر سيتجاوز ساعات اليوم حيث أن الأمين العام لنادي المريخ طارق المعتصم تحرك كثيراً من أجل إنهاء الإجراءات الخاصة بقضية اللاعب وارغو، ونحن في الإدارة حريصون على إنهاء الأمر بصورة صحيحة، لكي لا يعيق مشوار المريخ مستقبلاً، والدليل أني سافرت إلى القاهرة لاستلام الأموال وترتيب كافة الأمور لتحويلها إلى اللاعب.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وضعت حداً للجدل
لجنة المسابقات باتحاد الكرة ترفض كل الشكاوى ضد باسكال
الفاتح باني: انسحبت من اجتماع اللجنة المنظمة ولم أحضر القرار الخاص بالإيفواري

وضعت لجنة المسابقات بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم حداً للجدل في القضية الخاصة بالإيفواري باسكال متوسط دفاع الفرقة الحمراء بعد التسريبات التي أشارت إلى قبول الشكاوى المقدمة ضده، وربط البعض بين التأكيدات السابقة للفاتح باني رئيس لجنة المسابقات عندما كان إدارياً بهلال كادوقلي, وأكد أن شكوى ناديه ضد المريخ عادلة وستعيد لهم النقاط الثلاث، بيد أن باني وحتى لا يضع نفسه في موضع التشكيك انسحب من اجتماع اللجنة المنظمة حتى لا يؤثر على القرار الخاص باللجنة في قضية الإيفواري باسكال.

أمضت لجنة المسابقات بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم أمس (8) ساعات في اجتماع متواصل قامت من خلاله بحسم (15) شكوى وجدت على طاولتها من أندية الدوري الممتاز، وأندية الدوري التأهيلي، بعضها مقدم منذ مارس الماضي، وقامت اللجنة التي يرأسها المهندس الفاتح أحمد باني رئيس لجنة المسابقات برفض كل الشكاوى المدرجة على طاولتها؛ حيث رأت صحة مشاركة لاعب الهلال الطاهر الحاج في مباراة حي الوادي نيالا والأمل عطبرة، وكذلك صحة تسجيل لاعب الهلال شرف الدين شيبوب في شكوى نادي الأهلي الخرطوم، واعتبرت اللجنة التي أعلنت عن إعلان كامل الحيثيات اليوم لقراراتها أن تسجيل اللاعب باسكال واوا في المريخ صحيح وبالتالي تم رفض الشكاوى المقدمة في مواجهته من الهلال والرابطة كوستي، ورأت اللجنة أيضاً صحة مشاركة لاعب الأمل ياسر عبدالله (فولي) في مباراتي الأهلي عطبرة والهلال العاصمي.. وفي ذات السياق رفضت اللجنة شكاوى الدوري العام المؤهل للدوري الممتاز..

باني: طبقنا القانون فقط

في تصريحات أدلى بها للصحيفة أكد الفاتح باني نائب رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ورئيس اللجنة المنظمة أنهم حرصوا على تطبيق القانون في كل القضايا التي فصلوا فيها دون محاباة أو مجاملة لأي طرف، لافتاً إلى أنه انسحب من الاجتماع عندما تطرقت اللجنة المنظمة إلى شكوى هلال كادوقلي ضد المريخ في قانونية مشاركة الإيفواري باسكال حتى لا يؤثر على عمل اللجنة لأن هذه الشكوى عندما تم تقديمها كان إدارياً في هلال كادوقلي، ونفى باني أن تكون اللجنة قد مالت إلى الموازنات من أجل المحافظة على استقرار الموسم، مؤكداً أن اللجنة نفذت القانون فقط، وأن كل القرارات التي أصدرتها سليمة.

ونوه باني إلى أن اللجنة المنظمة وفي هذا الاجتماع التاريخي فصلت في شكاوى مؤجلة منذ بداية الموسم ومهدت الطريق لاستكمال الموسم دون مشاكل أو أزمات، مؤكداً جاهزية اللجنة المنظمة للفصل في أي شكاوى مقدمة مستقبلاً على وجه السرعة حتى لا تتراكم تلك الشكاوى وتفجر أزمات قد تؤدي إلى نسف الموسم الكروي.

لجنة المسابقات تحتاط للاستئنافات

منحت اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ناديي الميرغني كسلا وود هاشم سنار فرصة إن كانت لديهما الرغبة في استئناف قراراتها للجنة الاستئنافات العليا  التي سيتم انتخابها يوم السبت المقبل خلال الجمعية العمومية الطارئة  لاتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، التي سيتم فيها انتخاب اللجان العدلية (الاستئنافات، الانضباط، والقيم).. ولذلك تحوطت اللجنة ببرمجة المباراة المستكملة  ما بين الفريقين  يوم (15) نوفمبر الحالي.

علماً بأن السبت المقبل يوافق (11) نوفمبر لتكون هناك سانحة من أجل الاستئناف حال الرغبة فيه من أي نادي وستلعب المباراة يوم 15 نوفمبر وستكون هنالك فرصة للنظر في الاستئناف قبل أداء المباراة المستكملة.

تحديد نهائي الممتاز

حددت لجنة البرمجة يوم (25) للمباراة الأخيرة في الدوري الممتاز بنسخته الحالية، وحددت يوم (27) لمباراتي نصف نهائي كأس السودان  بين الهلال والهلال الأبيض في إستاد الهلال، والمريخ والأهلي شندي في شندي، على أن يتم تحديد المباراة الختامية للكأس ما بين يومي (29) أو (30) نوفمبر الحالي.. وأكدت اللجنة برمجة جميع مباريات الدوري الممتاز المتبقية، وكذلك مباراة الأهلي عطبرة والهلال كادوقلي المعادة في عطبرة.. ليتم إعلانها اليوم الثلاثاء.

\\\\\\\\\

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة المريخ تشاطر عبد الصمد الأحزان


حرصت  بعثة المريخ على الاتصال بالأستاذ عبدالصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس نادي  المريخ السابق بغرض تقديم واجب العزاء له في رحيل والدته التي لبت نداء  ربها أمس.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*احتجاج جماهيري على ركلة الجزاء المحتسبة للوادي

حظي المريخ بمناصرة جماهيرية كبيرة في مباراة الأمس أمام حي الوادي بعد أن قامت رابطة مشجعي المريخ بنيالا بدور كبير في التشجيع والمساندة وحرصت الرابطة على الحديث مع اللاعبين بعد المباراة، وطلبت منهم التعويض في القمة، وتحقيق الفوز على الهلال، وبذلت الشرطة والجهات الأمنية مجهوداً مقدراً في تأمين المباراة والخروج بها إلى بر الأمان، واحتجت جماهير غفيرة على ركلة الجزاء المحتسبة لحي الوادي، لكن دون حدوث أي اشتباكات.

\\\\\\\\\\

لاعبو المريخ يحتجون بشدة على سوء أرضية الملعب

أجمع نجوم الفرقة الحمراء الذين تحدثوا للصحيفة على أن السبب الرئيسي في النتيجة التعادلية التي خرج بها المريخ في مباراته أمام حي الوادي نيالا يعود بالدرجة الأولى إلى أرضية الملعب التي ظهرت في أسوأ حالاتها وحرمت الفريق من الاعتماد على التمرير القصير الممرحلة وصناعة اللعب من العمق والأطراف، حيث لم يستطع المريخ التسجيل إلا عبر الضربة الثابتة التي سددها أحمد آدم بإتقان، وتخوف اللاعبون من تأثير الأرضية على الفريق مجدداً في المباراة التي تنتظر الأحمر أمام فرسان البحير بنيالا.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قضية النيجيري تظهر من جديد
وارغو: لم أحصل على مستحقاتي .. وهناك إجراءات لإنهاء الأمور
الصادق مادبو: تسملت 50 ألف دولار من الكاف وتم تحويلها للسودان عبر وزارة الخارجية



بابكر عثمان

لا زالت قضية النيجيري ستيفن وارغو لاعب المريخ السابق تشغل الساحة الرياضية، وخاطب الفيفا مجدداً نادي المريخ أمس مستفسراً حول عدم تنفيذ الاتفاق الذي تم بين النادي واللاعب في الفترة الماضية، وكان وارغو لعب للمريخ من 2009 إلى 2012 وغادر النادي وتقدم بشكوى للفيفا ضد النادي مبيناً أن لديه مستحقات طرف النادي، وراجت أخبار أمس حول خطاب من الفيفا بتهديد المريخ بالخصم من نقاطه إذا لم يتم سداد المبلغ المالي للاعب.. “الصدى” تحدثت إلى وارغو والأمين العام للمريخ وأمين خزينة المريخ حول الأمر.

في البداية تحدث للصدى أمين خزينة نادي المريخ الصادق مادبو وأوضح أنه بالفعل سافر إلى القاهرة واستلم مبلغ 50 ألف دولار من مستحقات نادي المريخ طرف الكاف بعد وصول الفريق إلى مجموعات أبطال إفريقيا 2017، وتسلم المبلغ على أن يتم تحويله إلى النيجيري وارغو حسب الاتفاق بين اللاعب والإدارة السابقة، وأضاف: قمت بإيداع المبلغ في السفارة السودانية في القاهرة وتحديداً السفير عبدالمحمود عبدالحليم، وتم تحويل المبلغ إلى السودان عبر وزارة الخارجية، والمبلغ بطرف الوزارة حالياً، وهناك إجراءات تتبع من أجل استلام المبلغ، يقوم بها الأمين العام لنادي المريخ طارق سيد المعتصم وهو على اتصال دائم بوكيل اللاعب سستيفن وارغو، وبالنسبة لي ليس هناك أي إشكال والمبلغ موجود، ولم نتصرف فيه، ولا أعتقد أن هناك ما يقلق، وبعد انتهاء الإجراءات سيتم تسيلم المبلغ للوكيل وبعدها لوارغو عبر وكيله، ولا أعتقد أن الأمر سيتجاوز ساعات اليوم حيث أن الأمين العام لنادي المريخ طارق المعتصم تحرك كثيراً من أجل إنهاء الإجراءات الخاصة بقضية اللاعب وارغو، ونحن في الإدارة حريصون على إنهاء الأمر بصورة صحيحة، لكي لا يعيق مشوار المريخ مستقبلاً، والدليل أني سافرت إلى القاهرة لاستلام الأموال وترتيب كافة الأمور لتحويلها إلى اللاعب.

أمور جيدة

قال النيجيري وارغو لاعب المريخ السابق في تصريحات “للصدى” أمس من نيجيريا أنه فعلياً لم يتسلم أموالاً من النادي، وأضاف: هناك إجراءات من أجل إرسال الأموال لي، وأعتقد أن الأمور تمضي بشكل جيد، ولست حريصاً على وضع المريخ في موقف صعب، لدي ذكريات جميلة في نادي المريخ، ولا أرغب في أن أحدث إشكالات للنادي مستقبلاً، عندما زار المريخ مدينتي لمواجهة ريفرز كنت حريصاً على زيارة زملائي اللاعبين.

وعن القيمة الحقيقية للمبلغ المتفق عليه بينه ونادي المريخ لتسوية مستحقاته قال وارغو: هو أكثر من 50 إلف دولار، ولكن هناك اتفاق على ترتيب الأمور بيني والنادي، منذ    فترة ليست قصيرة، ودائماً ما سعيت لإنهاء الأمر بشكل ودي، وتمنى وارغو أن تنتهي القضية بشكل لا يعيقه ولا يعيق نادي المريخ، مبيناً أن المريخ فريقه، وتمنى التوفيق لفريق المريخ محلياً وقارياً.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توضيحات مهمة

نفى طارق المعتصم الأمين العام لنادي المريخ أن يكون الفيفا قد هدد ناديه بخصم نقاط من رصيده خلال خطاب الأمس وقال: تسملت الخطاب الذي ورد من الفيفا، وليس فيه أي تهديد لنادي المريخ بالخصم من النقاط في البطولة المحلية، وخطاب الفيفا استفسر عن الأسباب التي منعت نادي المريخ من تنفيذ الاتفاق الذي تم بينه واللاعب وارغو، ولم يحدد أي زمن معين للرد كما تردد بأنه 48 ساعة، وأضاف: الفيفا فقط أوضح أنه يمكن أن  يحول القضية إلى لجنة الانضباط حال لم يلتزم المريخ بتنفيذ الاتفاق في الفترة المقبلة.

وأشار المعتصم إلى أنهم في نادي المريخ حريصون على إنهاء قضية وارغو وأضاف: تحركت خلال الأيام الماضية مع الوكيل المكلف من وارغو، أبوبكر مصطفى من أجل إنهاء الأزمة، معروف أن الأموال تم تسلمها من الكاف ويتم تحويلها للسودان عبر وزارة الخارجية، تسملنا أمس التصديق من بنك السودان لاستلام الأموال من وزارة الخارجية، وسنقوم بتسليم التصديق إلى وزارة الخارجية في التاسعة من صباح اليوم، ومباشرة سنستلم المبلغ المالي 50 إلف دولار التي تم استلامها من أمين الخزينة الصادق مادبو في السفارة السودانية في القاهرة، وعقب تسلم المبلغ من الخارجية سنودعه في حساب أبوبكر مصطفى ببنك الخرطوم، وسيقوم هو بدوره بتحويل المبلغ إلى وارغو حسب التواصل بينه واللاعب، ونعتقد أننا خطونا خطوات إيجابية من أجل إنهاء الأمور الخاصة بقضية وارغو.

وذكر الأمين العام لنادي المريخ أن أموال اللاعب المتفق عليها 105 ألف دولار، وتم الاتفاق على مبلغ 50 ألف دولار كقسط أول في شهر أكتوبر، وأقساط أخرى على ثلاثة أشهر مقبلة، مبيناً أنهم في النادي يسعون إلى إنهاء الأمر بخصوص القسط الأول كتأكيد على رغبتهم الجادة في إنهاء الأمر، وبعدها سيتفقون مع اللاعب على طريقة دفع جديدة خاصة أنهم مجلس في بداية عمله في النادي.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأحمر يتعثر
المريخ يؤدي أسوأ مبارياته ويتقاسم النقاط مع حي الوادي
الأمين الهادي يثير حفيظة اللاعبين بالمخالفات الوهمية.. وبيبو ينال هدفاً تخصصياً



حافظ محمد أحمد

أوقف حي الوادي نيالا سلسلة انتصارات المريخ وتقاسم معه النقاط بالتعادل بهدف لكل في المباراة التي جرت أمس على ملعب نيالا عصر أمس ،وقدم المريخ واحدة من أسوأ مبارياته ولم يصنع الكثير من الفرص على الرغم من أن الفريق أنهى شوط اللعب الأول متقدماً بهدف أحمد آدم ،ونال أصحاب الأرض هدف التعادل في الجزء الأخير من المباراة عن طريق ضربة جزاء، وارتفع المريخ بنقاطه إلى 67 نقطة متمكساً بالصدارة فيما رفع حي الوادي رصيده إلي 40 نقطة.

وتأثر أداء المريخ بشدة من سوء أرضية الملعب وتبديلات مدربه محمد موسى ولم يقدم الفريق عموماً مباراة جيدة وكان أحمد آدم أفضل نجوم الفريق في المباراة.

الشوط الأول

استهل المريخ ومضيفه حي الوادي شوط اللعب الأول بقوة كبيرة دون حذر وبدا أصحاب الأرض أكثر سيطرة على الكرة فيما تراجع المريخ نوعاً ما لمناطقه الدفاعية ورغم السيطرة الواضحة للوادي غير أن الخطورة غابت تماماً ،ولم يتهدد مرمى الفريقين بشكل واضح عبر هجمات منظمة ،واعتمد الأحمر على الإرسال الطويل للمهاحمين ما سهل مهمة مدافعي أبناء نيالا.

وبدأ المريخ يبادل مضيفه الهجمات دون خطورة حقيقية لعدم فعالية خط الوسط وسهولة اصطياد الكرات المرسلة من أحمد آدم والتاج إبراهيم ،ونجح المريخ من خطف هدف عبر أحمد آدم الذي نفذ مخالفة ثابتة بطريقة رائعة اصطدمت بأحد المدافعين وغالطت حارس المرمى. هدف أول عند الدقيقة 33

مامادو المرضونشط حي الوادي وبدأ يقود هجمات عن طريق ديكور موسى وتوريه غير أن صلابة نمر وباسكال حالت دون وصول الكرة لمرمى منجد النيل لينتهي الشوط الأول بتقدم المريخ بهدف.

الشوط الثاني

وعلى ذات وتيرة الشوط الأول بدأ المريخ ضيفه حي الوادي شوط اللعب الثاني ،وتراجع أداء المريخ بعض الشيء ،ولم تشكل هجماته خطورة تذكر على مرمى الوادي على الرغم من التغيير المبكر الذي أجراه محمد موسى بخروج مامادو ودخول بكري المدينة فيما أدى أبناء نيالا بشكل جيد غير أن هجماتهم لم تشكل خطورة حقيقية على مرمى منجد النيل.

وأجرى محمد موسى تغييراً ثانياً بخروج التكت ودخول ضفر ليزاداد وضع المريخ سوءاً وفي الدقيقة 80 ومن مخالفة ثابتة سددت الكرة داخل منطقة الجزاء لتصطدم بيد بكري المدينة ويحتسب الحكم ضربة جزاء نفذت بنجاح.

هدف تعادل في توقيت سيئ

وسعى المريخ لإحراز هدف التقدم مجدداً وقاد هجمات شكلت خطورة كبيرة على مرمى حي الوادي غير أن الختام كان سيئاً لينهي الحكم المباراة بالتعادل بهدف لكل.

/////////////

هندسة يحدث تغييرات طفيفة على تشكيلته والعقرب على مقاعد البدلاء

أحدث مدرب المريخ محمد موسى تغييراً على تشكيلته التي بدأت المباراة أمس أمام حي الوادي ودفع بمامادو الأمين بديلاً لبكري المدينة ،وتقلد الإيفواري المجنس شارة القيادة في تقلييد متبع ،لكونه يواجه فريقه السابق ،فيما عاد منجد النيل لحراسة المرمى مجدداً بعد أن كان المدرب قد دفع بجمال سالم في المباراة الماضية أمام تريعة البجا وخلال الشوط الأول بأكمله لم يهدد المريخ مرمى الوادي بخلاف المخالفات الثابتة التي نفذها أحمد آدم ورمضان عجب ،وكانت تشكيلة المريخ قد عرفت ثباتاً واضحاً في الفترة الماضية.

//////////////

بيبو أفضل نجوم الأحمر

واصل أحمد آدم تألقه اللافت وقدم مباراة متميزة أمس أمام حي الوادي مؤكداً أنه واحد من أكبر مكاسب الفريق ،ونال بيبو هدفاً تخصصياً هو الرابع له هذا الموسم ،بعد أن كان قد دشن أهدافه في شباك الهلال من مخالفة ثابتة أيضاً ،وسدد بيبو الكرة بذكاء ودقة محرزاً هدفاً رائعاً يمثل امتداداً لأهدافه التي نالها مع فريقه ،وأجاد اللاعب آداء دوره الدفاعي والهجومي بشكل مميز للغاية على الرغم من سوء أرضية الملعب ،تألق بيبو اللافت منح فريقه عدداً من النقاط لكونه واحداً من أكثر نجوم الدوري الممتاز صناعة للأهداف.

///////////

الأمين الهادي يثير حفيظة نجوم المريخ

لم يكن الأمين الهادي الذي أدار مباراة المريخ أمام مضيفه حي الوادي أمس استثناءً من حكام الدوري الممتاز وأطلق الهادي العنان لصافرته عند أقل احتكاك من نجوم المريخ مع لاعبي حي الوادي فيما لم يحتسب عدداً مقدراً من المخالفات . وواصل الحكم على نهجه السيئ باحتساب مخالفات لحي الوادي عند أقل احتكاك من لاعبي المريخ فيما فووت عدداً من المخالفات للمريخ ،المخالفات المتكررة التي احتسبها الحكم عند أقل احتكاك قتلت المباراة بشكل كثير بكثرة التوقف.

//////////

أرضية الملعب السيئة تصعب مهمة اللاعبين

عانى لاعبو المريخ بشدة من أرضية الملعب التي بدت في غاية السوء ،ولم يستطع لاعبو الفريقين من نقل الكرة بطريقة صحيحة وهو ما قادهم للاعتماد على الإرسال الطويل وإلغاء دور خط الوسط بشكل كبير ،وفشل اللاعبون أصحاب المهارات العالية الاستفادة من مواهبهم الكبيرة في السيطرة على الكرة ،وغاب التش خلال الشوط الأول بأكمله ،وعانى صناع اللعب من تمرير الكرة بشكل جيد للمهاجمين وهو ما قاد لغة الهجمات ولم يتعرض مرمى المريخ ولا حي الوادي لخطورة تذكر خلال شوط اللعب الأول بأكمله ،أرضية الملعب السيئة حرمت المريخ الاستفادة من لاعبين مؤثرين مثل التش .وبدا لاعبو حي الوادي أفضل حالاً لتعودهم على الأرضية غير المستوية .ولم يشكل المريخ خطورة حقيقية على مرمى حي الوادي إلا في الجزء الأخير من المباراة.

///////////////////

تبديلات غريبة لمحمد موسى تُصعِّب مهمة المريخ أكثر

أخفق مدرب المريخ محمد موسى في إدارة المباراة أمس أمام حي الوادي بشكل جيد وكانت تبديلاته الغريبة واحدة من أسباب سوء الفريق واستبدل هندسة التكت بضفر ثم عوض عاطف خالد برمضان عجب في وقت لم يكن للتش أي وجود على أرض الملعب ،وتعد المباراة أمس واحدة من أسوأ مباريات المريخ في النصف الثاني من الموسم وكانت صورة كربونية من مباراة مريخ الفاشر التي تعثر خلالها الفريق بالتعادل الإيجابي بهدف لكل أيضاً.

//////////////////////

المريخ يتمسك بالصدارة رغم التعثر

ما يزال المريخ محافظاً على صدارته ولم يتغير جدول الترتيب بعد أن ارتفع الفريق بنقاطه إلى 67 نقطة قبل أداء الهلال لمباراته غداً أمام حي العرب ،وسيواجه المريخ في الجولة المقبلة مريخ البحير في مباراة لن تكون سهلة سيسهم التعادل أمس في صعوبتها أكثر ،ولا يرغب أبناء القلعة الحمراء إهدار المزيد من النقاط بعد أن تعثر الفريق بالتعادل أمام حي الوادي أمس.

//////////////

سيناريو مكرر لمباراة مريخ الفاشر

كرر لاعبو المريخ سيناريو مباراته أمام مريخ الفاشر في المباراة أمس أمام حي الوادي وإن كان الأحمر قد صنع الكثير من الفرص في تلك المباراة واكتفى في النهاية بتقاسم النقاط مع أصحاب الأرض ولم يصنع لاعبو المريخ الكثير من الفرص في المباراة أمس باستثناء الجزء الأخير من المباراة الذي شهد هجمات متتالية فشل اللاعبون في ترجمتها لأهداف.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يعرض كونلي على الطبيب للتأكد من جاهزيته ويعاقبه على الغياب



كشف طارق المعتصم الأمين العام لنادي المريخ في تصريحات لإذاعة هوى السودان ظهر اليوم أن ناديه سيعرض النيجيري كونلي اوندولامي مدافع الفريق على الطبيب من أجل التأكد من جاهزيته وتعافيه تماماً من الإصابة التي أبعدته عن الملاعب طوال الفترة الماضية مشيراً إلى أنهم وبعد التأكد من سلامته سيستفسرون الكابتن محمد موسى المدير الفني عن جاهزيته وامكانية انخراطه في التدريبات بصورة طبيعية في المرحلة المقبلة، ونفى طارق المعتصم أن تكون لكونلي أي مستحقات مالية بطرف النادي مبيناً أنهم يعلمون جيداً أن كونلي كان غادر لبلاده بعد أن تم منحه راحة لمدة ستة أسابيع من أجل التعافي من الإصابة ولكنه بقي في بلاده طوال الفترة الماضية ولذلك فإنهم في مجلس الإدارة يوقعون عقوبات عليه بسبب تأخره في الوصول للخرطوم في الموعد المحدد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يحل مشكلة وارغو ويودع 50 ألف دولار في حساب وكيله أبوبكر مصطفى

حل مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ظهر اليوم مشكلة النيجيري ستيفن وارغو لاعب الفريق السابق بعد أن كان الفيفا طالب المريخ عن طريق الاتحاد العام بضرورة تسليم اللاعب مستحقاته المالية حيث أودع مجلس المريخ ممثلاً في أمينه العام طارق المعتصم 50 ألف دولار ظهر اليوم لحساب ابوبكر مصطفى وكيل اللاعب وذكر طارق المعتصم الامين العام أنهم سيخاطبون الاتحاد العام من أجل إخطار الفيفا بأن المريخ سلم مبلغ 50 ألف دولار للاعب وسيلتزمون بعد ذلك في جدولة بقية مستحقات اللاعب خلال الايام القليلة المقبلة والبالغ قدرها 55 ألف دولار.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الخرطوم الوطني يتعاقد مع امونيكي لعامين



أكمل الخرطوم الوطني تعاقد مع النيجيري ايمانويل امونيكي النجم السابق لبرشلونة الأسباني ليقود تدريب الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة حيث تم التعاقد ظهر اليوم عقب مؤتمر صحفي لمدة عامين، ويتوقع أن يتسلم امونيكي مهامه رسمياً في تدريب الفريق عقب عودة الفريق من نيالا بعد فراغه من مباراتي مريخ نيالا وحي الوادي في الجولتين 31 و32 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خالد أحمد المصطفى:
الثقة الزائدة فرضت التعادل على المريخ

رأى  الكابتن خالد أحمد المصطفى عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ أن المستوى الذي  قدمه الأحمر في مباراة الأمس أمام حي الوادي لم يشفع له ولم يكن كافياً  لحصوله على النقاط الثلاث، مبيناً أن مستوى المريخ في هذه المباراة كان أقل  بكثير من المستوى الذي قدمه في عدد من المواجهات الأخيرة، وأرجع خالد  النتيجة التعادلية التي انتهت عليها المباراة للثقة الزائدة وعدم احترام  المنافس، وإحساس بعض اللاعبين بأن المريخ سينتصر لا محالة طالما أنه تفوق  على أندية المقدمة في المنافسة، غير أن خالد عاد وأشار إلى أن المريخ وبرغم  كل ما حدث ما زال موجوداً في قلب المنافسة، وما زال الطرف الأفضل في بطولة  الدوري الممتاز إذا أدى اللاعبون بالجدية المطلوبة في المباريات المتبقية،  وتعاملوا مع كل المنافسين باحترام قائلاً: أنا واثق من أن المريخ سيواصل  المشوار بقوة، ولن يتوقف إلا في منصة التتويج بلقب بطولة الدوري الممتاز،  وطلب خالد أحمد المصطفى من نجوم الفرقة الحمراء مراجعة حساباتهم والوقوف  على المستوى غير المقبول الذي قدموه في مباراة الأمس، لأن المنافسة وصلت  الأمتار الأخيرة ولم تعد تحتمل أي تفريط.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عيسى الهاشماب:

 منعنا المريخ من التمرير القصير في الوسط.. وعزلنا المقدمة الهجومية تماماً
  كشف الكابتن عيسى الهاشماب مدرب الحراس بحي الوادي نيالا أدق أسرار  التعادل المهم الذي ظفر به فريقه في مواجهة المريخ أمس، مشيراً إلى أن حي  الوادي قاتل بشراسة على مدار الشوطين، ونفذ اللاعبون الخطة التي وضعها  المدرب بطريقة محكمة، الأمر الذي أسهم في عزل مقدمة المريخ الهجومية التي  سببت معاناة حقيقية لكل المنافسين عن خط الوسط الذي نجح لاعبو حي الوادي في  إفساد خطورته وحرمانه من التمرير القصير الممرحل  الذي ميز المريخ في الفترة الأخيرة وساعده على إسقاط جميع المنافسين، ورأى  عيسى الهاشماب أن النتيجة التي انتهت عليها المباراة تعتبر جيدة، لأن  الحصول على نقطة أمام منافس جيد ومحترم مثل المريخ أمر أكثر من رائع ومن  شأنه أن يمنح حي الوادي دفعة قوية لينطلق بقوة في رحلة البحث عن المزيد من  النقاط.
 وسجل عيسى الهاشماب  إشادة كبرى بلاعبي خط الوسط في حي الوادي، وقال إنهم تحملوا العبء الأكبر  في المباراة، ولم يكتفوا بتجريد المريخ من عناصر الخطورة بل أدوا باستماتة  واضحة وقاتلوا بشراسة ولعبوا دوراً بارزاً في النتيجة التي انتهت عليها  المباراة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عمر محمد عبدالله: المريخ لم يكن في يومه.. وأشكر بكري لأنه تحامل على نفسه

تمنى عمر محمد عبدالله عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ أن يتجاوز الجميع ما حدث في نيالا برغم أن النتيجة التعادلية التي انتهت عليها مباراة حي الوادي كانت محبطة بعد أن انتظر الجميع مواصلة المريخ لسكة الانتصارات والعروض الجميلة، وتابع: هذا حال كرة القدم وأي مباراة في المستديرة مفتوحة على ثلاثة احتمالات وبالتالي يبقى المحك في التعويض في مقبل المباريات، والتمسك بالصدارة، وعدم التفريط فيها، وأشار عمر إلى أن المريخ لم ينتصر لأنه لم يكن في يومه، ولم يلعب بالروح التي ساعدته على كسب نقاط جميع المباريات الصعبة، حتى وصل الفريق الجلوس على صدارة الممتاز.

وتابع: هناك العديد من الأسباب التي اجتمعت وأدت لتعثر الأحمر، وفي مقدمتها عدم التعامل مع المباراة بالجدية المطلوبة، وأرضية الملعب السيئة والتي منعت المريخ من ممارسة هوايته المفضلة في تقديم العروض الجميلة والتفوق على المنافسين، وشكر عمر بكري المدينة على ما قدمه في المباراة لأنه تحامل على نفسه وأدى هذه المباراة الصعبة برغم معاناته من حالة التهابية، وتعهد عبدالله بأن يقاتل المريخ بشراسة في مقبل المباريات حتى يتمكن من الظفر بلقب بطولة الدوري الممتاز.

*

----------

